
Accord has gone live Call now to someone who disagrees with you about Brexit - StrikeAnAccord
We&#x27;re a small team of British developers who have been working on Accord which has just gone live! Accord will allow you to have a real conversation with a real person, on a topic that you passionately disagree on, in a quest to build mutual understanding, empathy and tolerance.<p>To try out this service please call in to +44 1327 552039 now to discuss &quot;Will Brexit make Britain a better place&quot; with someone that disagrees with you!<p>For more information see http:&#x2F;&#x2F;strikeanaccord.wixsite.com&#x2F;accord
======
NTripleOne
An actual phone call? Really? In 2016? If I'm going to have a lengthy
discussion with someone, I'd rather do it in an environment where I'm not
being billed by the minute and in the worst audio quality possible.

~~~
_wmd
Interesting.. I haven't paid for calls to landlines in the UK for at least a
decade, and the air interface to my phone has vastly better latency and error
tolerance than anything I've ever seen operate over an IP network

------
e40
I had a discussion yesterday at Thanksgiving with my brother-in-law, who is a
closet Trump supporter. The reason I don't think Accord will NOT go well: when
you discuss things with people for whom facts do not matter, you either get
steamrolled or it turns into a yelling match/argument.

Very, very, very few people that hold untrue facts in their mind are open to
re-evaluating those facts.

No thank you.

EDIT: added the word "NOT" above.

~~~
philovivero
Ah, yes, those Trump supporters with their "untrue facts" in their heads.
Discussions won't work. Re-education camp is probably called for.

Or maybe... just maybe... you're the one with untrue facts in your head, and
his true facts collide with your untrue ones?

Unpossible!

~~~
intended
Missed the point entirely.

It doesn't matter if it's trump.

Or Hillary.

Or global warming or vaccines or JS or Modi or Putin or any number of things.

Most human beings don't tend to change their opinions when directly engaging
in discussions.

The only people who change their positions are people actively trying to
change their views.

The real trick to changing an opinions is to stop trying and start listening.

That's anathema to most people.

~~~
slededit
Wouldn't calling into a service explicitly advertised as a way to talk to
someone who disagrees self select people more open to discussion?

~~~
vidarh
"Open to discussion" doesn't mean they'll be more amenable to change _their_
views.

------
cylinder
EU and centralization of power seem to be failing people all around. I
expected hackers to like decentralization. I get it, you like all the foreign
people you meet in London and visa free travel, but that's not all that
matters.

~~~
euyyn
I expect hackers to like decentralization where it makes things more
efficient, regularity where otherwise things would be a mess, and to severely
dislike populism and xenophobic rhetoric.

------
logancg
Sounds cool. But the website says the topic is "A Trump presidency will be
good for America". Which is correct?

~~~
StrikeAnAccord
The Brexit debate was at 1pm-2pm GMT today, we are now currently live with the
"A Trump presidency will be good for America" discussion topic. If you are in
either the UK or US you can call our local rate numbers on: UK: +44 1327 552
039 US: +1 201 500 3775 to have a discussion with someone with a different
perspective and potentially different nationality

------
jamesw6811
I'm curious to know if you see much heavier participation from people with
certain viewpoints based on the typical demographics of that viewpoint.
@StrikeAnAccord, can you comment on this?

For example, given the demographic information in the 2016 US Elections, I
would expect Hilary supporters to have much higher representation in an
online/telephonic medium. Is that the case?

------
stackola
Cool idea. As a German, passionate about some opinions: Will you expand to
different countries, too?

~~~
StrikeAnAccord
We'd be really happy for you to join the discourse if you're happy calling an
international number for a few minutes. This is in its early stages at the
moment, we need to prove that we can get enough users before we can make the
investment on international number. Thanks for the feedback!

~~~
bansheehash
You might want to mention on your site that calls to US phone numbers from
anywhere in the world are free on Google Hangouts
([https://hangouts.google.com](https://hangouts.google.com)).

------
meesterdude
This feels like when hitler got elected, but before he started WW2. The path
has been chosen but the outcome undefined. Lets talk about whether this will
be good or not?

I like half of the concept - having a discussion. But I think the topic,
structure and timing are all wrong.

~~~
fanzhang
I think the timing is right. After all, before the election, too much of the
motivation would be to change each others' minds. It muddles the part where
you're calling primarily to understand the other side.

It's like asking someone to self-evaluate when their raise is being decided
tomorrow, versus having a raise, and sometime later asking that person to
self-evaluate.

~~~
meesterdude
> After all, before the election, too much of the motivation would be to
> change each others' minds

But that's why we argue and debate in the first place. We don't do it AFTER
the votes have been called, because it's too late to change anything then.

------
aac74
well this sounds like a terrible idea !

